# Wanted: Orlando 2 or 3 BR May 2-9



## blazin4qb (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking to plan a week in orlando for my nieces birthday. Hopefully an affordable option is out there!


----------



## Tye8len9 (Mar 22, 2015)

PM and Email sent if interested let me know. Thanks


----------



## am1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2 bedroom deluxe $700.  no other taxes or fees.

I doubt there is a better deal out there.


----------



## grobinson19 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a 2br for that week at mystic dunes $400 if interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPSFreightGirl (Apr 1, 2015)

May 2-9 availability  All have 2BR, Full Kitchen, Sleeps 6
-Westgate Vacation Villas
-Blue Tree Resort at Lake Buena Visa 
-Westgate Lakes Resort 
$500.00
(I have several availabilities in Kissimmee and Celebration, FL too.)


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2015)

UPSFreightGirl said:


> May 2-9 availability  All have 2BR, Full Kitchen, Sleeps 6
> -Westgate Vacation Villas
> -Blue Tree Resort at Lake Buena Visa
> -Westgate Lakes Resort
> ...



Are these exchanges from an exchange company? If not, what is your source?


----------



## UPSFreightGirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes they are from my Exchange company.  I am new to this site so I hope I haven't already broken a rule.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2015)

RCI and Interval International do not permit exchanges to be rented, so it can be risky for both the owner and renter.

So if it's one of those companies, we ask that they not be posted here.

Forum rules:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/announcement.php?f=46&a=32


----------



## UPSFreightGirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Denise,
I apologize for being the newbie.  Can't I use the Gift Certificate option and give that to the user?  That's quite alright if not and if that's the case I'll post my designated weeks I know I won't use this year on the TimeShare MarkPlace and remove from here as requested.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2015)

No - the exchange companies do not permit exchanges, or Getaways to be rented - the Guest Certificates are only for guests.

If you get caught (and advertising on the internet is a good way to get caught)  the consequences can be harsh.  The exchange companies can close your accts. and confiscate your deposits, exchanges, and fees paid.

*If you quietly rent to friends or family, who know the score, you are unlikely to get caught, but renting to a stranger on the internet is risky for both you, and the renter.  People often get caught because their renter calls the exchange company and either tries to confirm their rental, or makes a complaint.


----------



## UPSFreightGirl (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you so much for the heads up.  I've owned this TimeShare since 2003 and have gifted it often without knowing what you just explained.  Whew!  

So if I don't plan on using my units at all this year, the smart/safe thing to do would be to not Exchange it at all but rather check with my Home Resort to see if I can rent out my Home week and then if so, post that on the MarketPlace? 

Thank you...you are very patient!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2015)

You can definitely rent out your own timeshare - you don't even have to check with the resort.  After you have a renter, just call reservations and say that a guest will be using your week, and you'd like to get a confirmation in their name.  With most resorts you have to provide the guest's name, address, phone number, and number of occupants.


----------

